# Woodsman Match Target value?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Auction coming up and there is a 2nd series Woodsman Match Target listed. SN indicates 1954 mfg. Looks to be 80-90% from photo. I know condition is everything....but can someone offer a ballpark figure as to value? I'm guessing $500 might buy it, but I've seen some listed at over a grand. Listing says it has "original box and literature", and photo shows a holster (that raises the alarm of possible inclreased wear).
Thoughts or opinions?


----------

